# duracoat



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

some of them are just plain crazy..

http://www.jimsgunsupply.com/DuraCoat/duracoatpictures.html


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to have my next ar done when I order it. I want to find someone that can do the USMC woodland digital with the EGA in the pattern, I've glanced around and have not been able to locate the pattern.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

CerraKote is a much more durable and corrosion resistant finish. There's a small shop here in mobile that I know can do the digital camo... I've seen some they've done.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

ABailey said:


> I'm going to have my next ar done when I order it. I want to find someone that can do the USMC woodland digital with the EGA in the pattern, I've glanced around and have not been able to locate the pattern.


When you are ready to do your next AR, give me a call. I would be more than happy to do that pattern for you. I have done several guns for the members of this forum. Unless they kept it to themselves, they all have been very satisfied. I have a couple of projects in the works right now. They should be completed, and the photos up here on the forum by the weekend.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> CerraKote is a much more durable and corrosion resistant finish. There's a small shop here in mobile that I know can do the digital camo... I've seen some they've done.


Who does this ? Doug?


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> When you are ready to do your next AR, give me a call. I would be more than happy to do that pattern for you. I have done several guns for the members of this forum. Unless they kept it to themselves, they all have been very satisfied. I have a couple of projects in the works right now. They should be completed, and the photos up here on the forum by the weekend.


Thanks Tim, ill keep you in mind,
Would rather not have to send it off. Won't be till the spring. Need to recover from Christmas lol.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Does it make a difference on paint if you are just doing the stock and not the metal?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> Does it make a difference on paint if you are just doing the stock and not the metal?


Duracoat is fine on the wood... metal too for that matter. The Cerakote is better on any metal parts for corrosion resistance.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i guess when i get ready, i'll have to get some directions and suggestions..im going to try to pretty up a sks with a synthetic stock and paint job.. im going to attempt vietnam tiger stripe camo


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> Duracoat is fine on the wood... metal too for that matter. The Cerakote is better on any metal parts for corrosion resistance.


+1 for Cerakote. Sent my Beretta PX4 slide off to have it done. Very durable.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

ABailey said:


> Thanks Tim, ill keep you in mind,
> Would rather not have to send it off. Won't be till the spring. Need to recover from Christmas lol.


Tim's done 3 guns for me now and I've seen several other he has done in person. They have all been top notch and very reasonably priced. You won't be disappointed if you go with him!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i looked at his work on facebook last night..when i get ready to have one done, im calling him


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> Who does this ? Doug?


I don't know a "doug" that does it. Name of this company is GCS (gulf coast shooters) Woody and Thomas are the owners. They also set up at all the local (Mobile/Baldwin) gunshows.

I know they have guns shipped in to them from all over the country to be coated. They also have great prices on guns, accessories and parts.

http://gulfcoastshooting.com/gcs/


----------

